# What do ya'll Journeymen require/expect from 1st year apprentices?



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you Union?

If not, are you enrolled, or scheduled to be enrolled in school?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Pay attention and try to be one step ahead of your journeyman.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Are you Union?
> 
> If not, are you enrolled, or scheduled to be enrolled in school?


 What does that have to do with the OP's question?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would expect:

-You to have all the tools on your tool list
-Show up to the job on time
-NEVER text while on the job
-Listen to me closely, Especially when it comes to safety
-When making a trip back to the truck, bring back something that wont be needed any more, it really helps at the end of day clean up
-ASK questions if you dont understand
-if you finish a particular job, dont just stand around, come tell me youre done so I can get you on to the next item.

Theres a start,

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Coffee, black.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Coffee, black.


 Only thing your apprentice needs to know is how to crank and drive the 4 wheeler.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

william1978 said:


> What does that have to do with the OP's question?


Well "helper" and "apprentice" are thrown around a lot, neither seems to be definitive as to whether or not someone is officially an indentured apprentice.

I asked because if they're saying "apprentice", but they really mean "helper" (not enrolled), they may not expect much more than knowing what trash to pick up.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Well "helper" and "apprentice" are thrown around a lot, neither seems to be definitive as to whether or not someone is officially an indentured apprentice.
> 
> I asked because if they're saying "apprentice", but they really mean "helper" (not enrolled), they may not expect much more than knowing what trash to pick up.


 Gotcha.:thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Well "helper" and "apprentice" are thrown around a lot, neither seems to be definitive as to whether or not someone is officially an indentured apprentice.
> 
> I asked because if they're saying "apprentice", but they really mean "helper" (not enrolled), they may not expect much more than knowing what trash to pick up.


WTF? 

So if you just start out and your not union your a helper?????

They have non union apprentice programs like at Vo-tech schools.

Go run your mouth about union  in the ing union section


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> WTF?
> 
> So if you just start out and your not union your a helper?????
> 
> ...


:blink:

Dude, you're wack.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Lauren said:


> Thank you for your time. I'm a 1st year apprentice setting foot on my first job and not knowing too much. I've spent the last 4 months reading every book I can get my hands on, including most of Mike Holts library. I'd like to know what will be expected of me by my foreman besides coming to work 15 minutes early, working hard and paying attention. Can anybody here who has hired and/or supervised apprentices give me a list of what you expect form your 1st year apprentices? It'll be much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> L


From another member, 480Sparky, you should:



Show up on time.
Keep accurate records of the times and places you worked.
Keep accurate inventory records if this is your job.
Stock the truck after using something.
Maintain company tools.
Constantly improve your knowledge and mechanical skill.
Clean up your work area.
Minimize mistakes.
Use scrap material where possible.
No side jobs except for your mom.
Study if enrolled in apprenticeship.
Keep up with the latest NEC and local code amendments.
Don't borrow tools or anything from other workers without permission.
If you borrow something and break/lose it, buy them a new one.
Inform the shop of changes in your contact information.
Learn how to read and understand blueprints, job specs, etc.
Don't bring pets, children, or friends to the job.
Don't leave early without permission.
Don't miss days without a good reason.
Ask for time off well in advance.
Schedule vacation in writing. Keep a copy.
Advise job supervisor when you can not work overtime.
No working on live circuits if you're not qualified.
Don't expect much in the way of gratitude from anyone.
Be pleasant to customers regardless. Or leave.
Don't quote a price to anyone for anything.
Plan your work. Work your plan. 
Evaluate your work each day on the way home. 
Help load and unload the trucks bringing material.
Don't use the couple top steps of a ladder.
Do not climb up the ‘back side’ of a ladder.
No smoking. Period.
Do every job the best way you know how.
Observe the work of other trades.
Look over electrical work wherever you can.
If you’re not sure, ask.
Read trade publications and manufacturers literature.
Attend trade shows.
Check material against invoice before signing for it.
No swearing, vulgar language or off-color/racist remarks.
Thank your boss for your job now and then.
If you ever get a bonus, say thanks.
Drive safely with seat belt in place.
Store material in the truck so the load will not injure you.
Tie down all ladders and other objects on the roof.
Cover material to protect it from the elements.
Wear appropriate clothing for the elements.
Have a spare set of work clothes just in case.
Keep your first aid kit stocked and readily available.
Tools are not disposable. They are intended to be used more than once.
Know the location of the nearest emergency clinic and how to get there.
Update your first aid and CPR skills.
Notify the supervisor when damage is caused.
If you’re the last one out the door at the end, lock it.
Observe daily weather reports to anticipate hazardous changes.
Drink fluids to avoid heat stroke. Wear a hat in the sun.
Use tools only for the use they were intended.
Do not over-extend break and lunch periods.
Have several pair of dry gloves ready in winter.
If you find a lost tool, try your best to locate the proper owner.
Keep your job car in good working order.
Keep your hand tools in good working order.
No vulgar or offensive clothing (t-shirts, hats, etc.)
Be truthful when responding to supervisors.
Try to get a variety of work experience.
Volunteer for a difficult job now and then.
Go along to get along.
Put everything back where you got it.
The floor is not your personal garbage can.
Neither is the top of drop-ceiling tiles.
Care for your injuries. Stay healthy.
Own up and admit to your mistakes.
Don't take chances on ladders or scaffolding.
Don't take chances with live power.
Build up a backup set of hand tools for the day when yours are taken or lost.
Keep all company material and tools secure.
Do not use unsafe equipment. Report it immediately. 
Replace hacksaw blade as often as needed.
Replace utility knife blade as often as needed.
Don’t be afraid to report theft /abuse / illegal activity.
Don't wear jewelry.
Don't antagonize or fight with other workers. Walk away.
Help other workers as needed.
Keep the radio volume at a reasonable level, if a radio is allowed.
Alcohol and drugs are absolutely forbidden.
Wear safety glasses and ear protection as appropriate.
Check your shoes/boots before entering the finished area of a building.
Be cautious working on new buildings during lightning storms.
When lifting, observe proper back position.
If something is too heavy for you ask for help.
Wear proper footgear to protect ankles from uneven ground.
Wear hard sole shoes where sharp objects like nails are present.
Wear a hard hat as required or where sensible.
Maintain GFCI in good working order.
Return phone calls promptly.
Use all safety equipment when required to.
Your cell phone is no excuse for not working.
Put on a belt and pull up your pants to your waist.
__________________


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Coffee, black.


I'll take mine with a sugar and make doubly sure it's still hot when you get back from the QT/Golden Gallon/Stab'n'Grab, etc....then get back to work.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I'll take mine with a sugar and make doubly sure it's still hot when you get back from the QT/Golden Gallon/Stab'n'Grab, etc....then get back to work.


don't forget my donut, and don't be a mouthpiece. I hate it when some of these young punks think they can come and lip off after spending a few months on the job. 
I have a tool, I like to refer to it as my apprentice stick. Haven't had to use it yet, but gosh darn it, some days I have come close.

In short, know your place.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> don't forget my donut, and don't be a mouthpiece. I hate it when some of these young punks think they can come and lip off after spending a few months on the job.
> I have a tool, I like to refer to it as my apprentice stick. Haven't had to use it yet, but gosh darn it, some days I have come close.
> 
> In short, know your place.


 Amen!! I got one like that on my floor right now. Someday he just drives me up the wall.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Ya, I got a 4th year I wanna slap right now. Buddy, you are STILL an apprentice. Don't you be going around telling the JM to FO, cause you think it is funny. That will get your ass shipped out real quick.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Ya, I got a 4th year I wanna slap right now. Buddy, you are STILL an apprentice. Don't you be going around telling the JM to FO, cause you think it is funny. That will get your ass shipped out real quick.


 I just about ready to send the guy home for a week or so to see if he can calm down.:no: I don't think it will work though.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 29, 2009)

*Thank you for the info*

Most of this stuff is just plain common sense. Yes, I am an apprentice enrolled in a program going to school and doing what I need to do. I can read prints and spent 6 months working as an assistant estimator before I got into the apprenticeship. I don't have every last tool on my list but, I buy at least one or two a week. Basically, I dig this job and enjoy learning everything about it.

Thanx for the response's fellas!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And NEVER but NEVER stand there drinking a cold drink on a long hot day and not have one for me. An apprentice did that the other night went to a soda machine, with out asking or telling us he was going and bought one drink.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> don't forget my donut, and don't be a mouthpiece. I hate it when some of these young punks think they can come and lip off after spending a few months on the job.
> I have a tool, I like to refer to it as my apprentice stick. Haven't had to use it yet, but gosh darn it, some days I have come close.
> 
> In short, know your place.


I had one awhile back when I was trying to figure out a discrepancy on my pull sheets,he kept yaping on and on. So since its not pc to choke them I finally lost it and told him to shut the  up. He didn't say two words to me for the next week. If I would have known it was that easy I would have done that months earlier.:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> And NEVER but NEVER stand there drinking a cold drink on a long hot day and not have one for me. An apprentice did that the other night went to a soda machine, with out asking or telling us he was going and bought one drink.


Alright, I'm a little iffy on this, but is this apprentice with you, or a specific journeyman at all times?

If that's the case, I would say just on the basis of common manners he should have offered to grab one.

If I'm paired up with a journeyman for a couple days I'll do $hit like that for 'em, but not because they're a journeyman, it could just be another apprentice.

If I'm working by myself, there is no way in hell I'm about to grab a drink for the 40 other guys on the job.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lauren said:


> Thank you for your time. I'm a 1st year apprentice setting foot on my first job and not knowing too much. I've spent the last 4 months reading every book I can get my hands on, including most of Mike Holts library. I'd like to know what will be expected of me by my foreman besides coming to work 15 minutes early, working hard and paying attention. Can anybody here who has hired and/or supervised apprentices give me a list of what you expect form your 1st year apprentices? It'll be much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> L


If you are green, the JW will not have any major expectations other than to follow directions, stay busy, and ask questions if you don't understand. If you can to that and show some mechanical ability, you'll have a good start.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Alright, I'm a little iffy on this, but is this apprentice with you, or a specific journeyman at all times?
> 
> If that's the case, I would say just on the basis of common manners he should have offered to grab one.
> 
> ...


NO BECAUSE YOU DO NOT GRAB A SODA FOR YOURSELF, cause that is selfish. One drinks all drink.


----------



## Jeffro (Oct 9, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> If you are green, the JW will not have any major expectations other than to follow directions, stay busy, and ask questions if you don't understand. If you can to that and show some mechanical ability, you'll have a good start.


Sparky970; if you don't mind me asking, are you a licensed electrician?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Add to that not to go up a ladder without everything you need that you can safely handle. Looks bad to see somebody that goes up and down the ladder 3 times in the same spot to hang one bloody j-box, and it adds up to a PITA for you at the end of the day. Try your best to just figure out ways to work smarter not harder.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

You already have have good intiative, trick is learning to read your journeyman. Some guys are just there for a pay check, others are outstanding craftsmen. Get tooled up with a good Journeyman, who will be willing to show you tricks of the trade.

When you come to work, come in like plain Jane - No metal in the face, or in the ears. A cell phone used judicially is okay, I prefer you use a cell phone rather than have a metal watch band for a time piece.

Ask questions - I normally show my apprentice something once (like bending pipe) then they show me the same thing, then they can do it by theirself a few times, and I will come by and see how the new move(s) are working out. Watching me all the time won't teach you anything, you have to watch, do, and practice. We learn by doing.

Sometimes it will take more than once, but that's part of apprenticeship - we all learn differently - and at different rates.

Remember - work is normally pretty easy - till some jerk works at making it hard!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> NO BECAUSE YOU DO NOT GRAB A SODA FOR YOURSELF, cause that is selfish. One drinks all drink.


I think your company culture differs greatly from my own.

Break time comes, everyone goes their separate ways to their cars, to the taco trucks, or to the store down the road for their food and drinks.

Some jobs a guy would run to McDonald's and anybody who wanted something would place an order. During the 4 dollar gas summer, everyone that ordered something would also pitch in a dollar for gas.

Anymore, I'm rarely working with anyone, and I keep my own drinks in a cooler in my car. I would sooner quit than be forced to hand out my drinks. Or be forced to pay with my own money, without compensation, food for someone who gets paid twice what I do.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I think your company culture differs greatly from my own.
> 
> Break time comes, everyone goes their separate ways to their cars, to the taco trucks, or to the store down the road for their food and drinks.
> 
> ...


I don't think he means you run for 40 guys on a job......and maybe you've heard of the you fly I buy concept?


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lauren, the best tool you will ever buy is an engraver. We all have the same tools, more or less, and some day when someone else in your crew insists that the Klein 6" #2 philips head screwdriver that they found is theirs, you can politely show them your name where you etched it and thank them for returning it to you. Engraving tools has saved me a lot of money over the years, and I have even had tools returned months later several jobs down the line, because another electrician knew they were mine because I had my name engraved on them.

Coffee: When your turn comes up to buy break (if your company works like this) always buy a few extra's, if you mess the order up you will have insurance, and if you have a perfect order you can give your favorite JW an extra coffee, or sell it at half price. For my JW's that drank the same thing regularly, I would buy cases of Gatorade, Red Bull, Whatever and sell it to them at break time. As a first year apprentice I needed every extra dime I could get.

Keep reading all the books you can get your hands on! Go to trade shows and take advantage of ALL educational opportunities that your company offers. My class mates would constantly gripe, "why do we have to learn this stupid stuff, we are never going to use it..."? Well guess what, I have had to use 95% of what I learned in my apprenticeship out in the field, including measuring and calculating the inductance of a coil (I use this reference, because the rest of my class especially resisted learning it) when I got assigned to a road crew and had to cut traffic sensing loops into the highway. Even if you have to learn something that you never use in the field, it may end up being something that helps you have a more intelligent conversation with an engineer or manufacturers representative when you are running work in the future.

If you are in an apprenticeship program that offers X amount of credits towards an AAS with an focus on Electrical Construction, or other such degree, I highly recommend that you take whatever supplementary college courses you will need to complete said degree during your apprenticeship. Take it from me, the 34 year old college freshman!

My last bit of advice is to always strive to be better. I no longer call someone who works with wires an electrician, because most of them are not. In my opinion, there are "electrical installers," "home wire-ers," "and electrical laborers." Be your best, become an electrician, a true Journeyman, then a Master Electrician, or whatever your area calls them. but in any case, be the best you can be!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I think your company culture differs greatly from my own.
> 
> Break time comes, everyone goes their separate ways to their cars, to the taco trucks, or to the store down the road for their food and drinks.
> 
> .


I am not talking about break, I am talking about anytime but break.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Show up on time, put 110% into everything you do, Keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut! Just because a book or something says its done "this way" there are usually other ways to do it. I have an apprentice right now who is a know everything do nothing. NOTHING MORE ANNOYING!!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Sparky480 said:


> Show up on time, put 110% into everything you do, Keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut! Just because a book or something says its done "this way" there are usually other ways to do it. I have an apprentice right now who is a know everything do nothing. NOTHING MORE ANNOYING!!


so true. I had one guy straight out of pre-ap school bitching because I was showing him how to do something different than what his teacher showed him. I explained that there was more than one way to do things, and he continued to be an ass. Me, being 8 months pregnant, and my patience in very short supply (it was August and very warm to boot) went up and down this kid, and he quit after the first day. Good for him too, as I was not looking forward to extracting my foot from his arse. You never know who your boss is going to be..............


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jeffro said:


> Sparky970; if you don't mind me asking, are you a licensed electrician?


Yes I am. Why do you ask?


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

*First Year Apprentice*




Lauren said:


> Thank you for your time. I'm a 1st year apprentice setting foot on my first job and not knowing too much. I've spent the last 4 months reading every book I can get my hands on, including most of Mike Holts library. I'd like to know what will be expected of me by my foreman besides coming to work 15 minutes early, working hard and paying attention. Can anybody here who has hired and/or supervised apprentices give me a list of what you expect form your 1st year apprentices? It'll be much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> L


First year, if you have a memory, (can remember what your are reading) and can listen and remember what your supervisor tells you, and continue to show this kind of interest, you will do well. Half of the battle is being so interested in learning, that you will talk electricity to anyone who has an interest in it also. Sharing your experiences and learning theirs can be good training. Learn how to use the N.E.C.. memorize the index on the chapters and articles early in your career and you will be able to utilize the N.E.C. to your advantage. It is your bible with the answers if you know how to find them. This should please any supervisor you work for.
David Channell


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Never, ever speak for the Company, If a GC or a sub asked you a question you go get the JW or GF, I had a apprentice tell a GC that we would be off a floor by the end of the day, but he got the day wrong, it was the following week. He got into a little trouble for that one.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BEAMEUP said:


> Never, ever speak for the Company, If a GC or a sub asked you a question you go get the JW or GF, I had a apprentice tell a GC that we would be off a floor by the end of the day, but he got the day wrong, it was the following week. He got into a little trouble for that one.


I thnk the Cap'n might take you up on that avatar quote.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> I am not talking about break, I am talking about anytime but break.


:001_huh:

Anytime but break is on my way to work, or on my way home. :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Lauren said:


> Most of this stuff is just plain common sense. Yes, I am an apprentice enrolled in a program going to school and doing what I need to do. I can read prints and spent 6 months working as an assistant estimator before I got into the apprenticeship. I don't have every last tool on my list but, I buy at least one or two a week. Basically, I dig this job and enjoy learning everything about it.
> 
> Thanx for the response's fellas!


It is common sense and it sure seems like you have some. Don't listen to these jokers. I would not work for most any of them if they really treated apprentices like they say they do. The heck with these long lists of do's and don'ts. It's just plain silly.
Just go to work. You will be just fine. And do not be worried about the JW's. They have bosses too. And if I caught a JW mistreating an apprentice, he would be back at the hall signing the book. Meaning he would be gone from that job.


----------

